# Bodywork prices.



## mcbonio (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey fellas, I want to take my 330Ci to a bodyshop to have the bonnet, bumper and 2 front wings resprayed. The have stonechips and general age related scuffs.

How much would I be looking at approximately before I go looking for quotes?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Very difficult to say - it largely depends in the pride, attention to detail and therefore quality the sprayshop puts into their work - attention to detail and quality mostly uses time and time costs money.

You'll read posts saying 'I got mine done for £200' others will say 'mine cost £2000'. 
In these extreme cases you'll usually find one job is of better quality and will stand the test of time better - I'll let you guess which one.

All I would say is while getting the quotes talk to the guys and tell them your expectations of the finished job. Ask them what and how they are going to carry out all stages of the work (will they be removing the bonnet, bumper, etc or be spraying everything in place? What prep work will they be doing?) have a look at examples of their work, re-visit and ask more questions and then choose the one that you feel most comfortable with that best fits your budget.


----------



## mcbonio (Feb 26, 2014)

I've had three quotes so far. 

£500
£600
£400-£600

That sound about right?


----------



## harmonic (Jan 28, 2014)

I got quoted £300 for just the bonnet of my Mini so they look about right


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Materials are so expensive these days, if it was me I would be looking at the work they have done before I handed over my cash. I shopped around a bit for my resto respray before I chose the right place. If they want your business they shouldn`t have a problem letting you look at their work. For example I paid 2k for this:


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Materials are so expensive these days, if it was me I would be looking at the work they have done before I handed over my cash. I shopped around a bit for my resto respray before I chose the right place. If they want your business they shouldn`t have a problem letting you look at their work. For example I paid 2k for this:


WOW
Who did it?


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice. That's the kind of job I'd like done on my wr1 in a year or so, but pricing it up roughly on the kds website starts to make my eyes water. Like you say in most cases you get what you pay for. The hardest bit is explaining to the mrs why it needs to be done!


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

I very recently enquired at my BMW dealer to do the same to my E60. Was quoted circa £1200. Paint is solid black so nothing fancy.


----------



## mcbonio (Feb 26, 2014)

I've got it booked in tomorrow at Liverpool Autobody for a bonnet, bumper and top portion of left wing refinish. Plus a small scuff on rear bumper and a machine polish over the whole car for £400.

The guys there were great and pointed out that only the front of one wing needed painting. I had a look at their work and it was top notch, they operate from a big and well equipped shop and came across as pros.

I'll take some before and after shots for you guys. 

Cheers fellas.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds good make sure to get piccies


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

As long as you are happy with the quality of the work you have seen from them, and it was a well equipped well clean tidy work shop. Any one can talk like a pro its there work that should do the talking, from my point of view I think it sounds a bit to cheap for all that work, and you also need to bear in mind a full body polish which i take you mean machine polish. Alot of polishers in bodyshops aren't detailers so it may be full of swirls when they have done it. I'm not trying to put you off taking it there just making you aware of my opinion on it. :thumb:


----------



## mcbonio (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the input Andyboy, I did think they under quoted me just a touch, but I had a look at a number of bodyshops and these did seem the best so... anyway here are some pics.!

Unfortunately I forgot to take before pics, but I assure you the whole front end was totally peppered in stone chips. And yes I need to tidy my garage.... 

Front end respray, bonnet, bumper, tips of wings.



















All over polish.










The guys are Liverpool autobody shop were a great bunch too, will definitely use them again.!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice job by looks of it , nice motor to any more pics ?


----------



## mcbonio (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll see if I can dig some out chap.


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

i got a quote on my s3 for both bumpers bonnet, both wings and some touch ups and it came in at £400


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks a clean job mate ... :thumb:


----------

